# 'Great Journeys'



## LauraMac (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all,

For those interested in themed competitions, you may want to visit The Masters of Photography. The theme of the competition is 'Great Journeys' and Albert Watson himself will be judging - with an ultimate trip to Scotland and Nikon camera gear up for grabs.

See Albert Watson's interpretation of 'Great Journeys' here

Good luck!
Laura


----------

